# Penn Carnage II



## Gupster33 (Dec 2, 2015)

Penn Carnage 2 12’ casting rated 6-12, minimal wear from sand spike. $110. Pick up in Avon,NC 7/1 thru 7/9


----------



## animalbarrie (Jul 15, 2015)

Gupster33 said:


> Penn Carnage 2 12’ casting rated 6-12, minimal wear from sand spike. $110. Pick up in Avon,NC 4/18-4/23


I've got a buddy that might be interested. We will be in Avon for a week on 6/5. Still for sale?


----------



## Gupster33 (Dec 2, 2015)

I’ll bring these with me if there’s any interest


----------

